# jack dempsy chasing oscar.



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

ive got a 75 with about a 2 1/2 inch oscar and a 3 1/2 inch jack dempsy.. i notice the jack is always chasing the oscar when he is eating but the jack dosent want the food just to chase him... its a 75 gallon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch, the demsey may calm down once the oscar says 'uncle' or may bully the other fish to death. Make sure he allows the oscar to eat. Separate them if you see blood, missing scales or fins nipped badly enough to affect swimming. You could get a divider, but I advise you pick one and rehome the other as 1 oscar is enough fish for a 75 alone when it gets big.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

probly wants to be in controll lol!


----------

